# What do you think...



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

...about this modified Audi S2 Coupe. Built into a Audi A4 Coupe!!!


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: What do you think... (Neo)*

Ha....that's pretty crazy! Hey, if you got the money and dedication, more power to ya!!

















[Modified by absolutcq20v, 7:33 AM 11-28-2001]


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: What do you think... (absolutcq20v)*

I like it except for the rear spoiler.


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: What do you think... (Quattrophile)*

that is friggin' gorgeous!! Personally, I dig the Reiger rear wing!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (Neo)*

Awww, man, that is gorgous. That is friggin bad ass!!! Get rid of the cheap rims, put real mirrors on it and remove the rear wing, and I'd totally die. That is great. TT V-6 out of an s4 or even the turbo 20v 2.2l, is bad ass!!! Where is that at???


----------



## joshr (Apr 13, 2000)

*Re: What do you think... (Neo)*

i like the second pic. 
the guy on the right: "Check out those wheels!"
the guy on the left: "Cool, i found another can!"


[Modified by joshr, 2:36 PM 12-4-2001]


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (joshr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i like the second pic. 
the guy on the right: "Check out those wheels!"
the guy on the left: "Cool, i found another can!"

[Modified by joshr, 2:36 PM 12-4-2001][HR][/HR]​LOL


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (Neo)*








i now have new goals for myself and my coupe...that is sooo cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Danny
edit: is that a carbon fiber hood or is it just not painted all too well?


[Modified by MyAudiGoFast, 8:52 AM 12-5-2001]


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (MyAudiGoFast)*

That is one nice car....by the way i think its made into an S4 not an A4


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (2lowA4)*

Wow I have NEVER seen a suitable rear-end mod for the CQ....no one ever touches it for the most part. I'm also not a big fan of bod mods, most are overdone if you ask me. 
However.
I think this car looks excellent. Absolutely wonderful...the only change I would make is the carbon fibre hood - looks too ricey IMO. 
Just my $.02


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (MyAudiGoFast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]edit: is that a carbon fiber hood or is it just not painted all too well?[HR][/HR]​It's made from a marriage of the Coupe hood and an A4 hood + various sheet metal bits. So are the front fenders and rear end. A real jigsaw puzzle in other words.
Neo: Vet du om det finns några bilder från byggtiden på NordicAudi eller nogon annan site? Jag såg dom i Bilsport men orkar inte bruka scanneren...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: What do you think... (Quattrophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like it except for the rear spoiler.[HR][/HR]​Me too. It's a bit much. But otherwise it's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (Neo)*

Anyone notice the center caps are blue on one side and red on the other?


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (silverspeedbuggy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone notice the center caps are blue on one side and red on the other?[HR][/HR]​HAHA..whys that?
I wonder if the engine has been as seriously modded as the outside
think S4 engine


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (2lowA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wonder if the engine has been as seriously modded as the outside
think S4 engine







[HR][/HR]​i was just going to ask the same thing...it definately should have the s4 motor but think about it, if you had that car with s4 power, wouldnt you have the hood open???????.....i know i would
~Danny


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (MyAudiGoFast)*

I can fix pix of the engine, I got a magazine where they featured the car, I'll be back after the weekend...


[Modified by Neo, 10:40 AM 12-7-2001]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (2lowA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wonder if the engine has been as seriously modded as the outside
think S4 engine







[HR][/HR]​If I remember correctly, it has/had the 2.8 12v with K&N filter. Nothing special in other words.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (PerL)*

That's what I think to now that you mentioned it


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (VR6Mabe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you find a company that makes b5 look CF hoods that fit B4s...or even steel hoods...[HR][/HR]​Styling Garage Ingolstadt (aka SGI) makes those. Probably made out of GRP. Actually, those are complete kits to make your Sedan/Coupe/Cabrio look like an A4. The car pictured on top of this thread is totally custom, because the B4 is longer than the B5, and the SGI proportions are not correct.
This is the SGI kit:


----------



## Hipnotized (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: What do you think... (Neo)*

Absolutly amazing!!!
Although... I'd have to hope he's got the 2.2L tubo under there... That'd be sweet!
What a beautiful car!

Lates,
Hipnotized


----------

